# Cypripedium aucale



## Hakone (May 10, 2008)




----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2008)

Nice pics and beautiful flowers! I would love to have one of these but I do not know if I can manage will the low pH...:crazy:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 10, 2008)

Very beautiful.

Craig


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2008)

Wonderful pouch!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2008)

Very delicate Pink!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> Nice pics and beautiful flowers! I would love to have one of these but I do not know if I can manage will the low pH...:crazy:



Add a little white vinegar to the water.

Nice, can you show a [in focus] photo of the whole plant/pot size please?


----------



## Hakone (May 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Add a little white vinegar to the water.
> 
> Nice, can you show a [in focus] photo of the whole plant/pot size please?


 Yes Sir,


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2008)

Thanx. The plant is smaller than I thought. Mine might actually be BS.


----------



## BoDK (May 13, 2008)

I use a little nitric acid in rainwater with a pH between 3-4.
/Bo


----------

